# Finally got some real tropical fish in my tank!



## claw_atticas (Apr 19, 2008)

Back from vacation, and finally decided to purchase some fish.
I purchased them all on the same day, and, as my profile says, I currently have 2 Percula Clownfish, 1 Yellow Longnose Butterflyfish, 1 Longnose Hawkfish, and 1 Coral Beauty Angelfish. 
I was wondering whether I should move the aggressive pinfish to the 5 gallon and keep him there, although the water fluctuates from day to day from the heat of the room sometimes, requiring me to add ice cubes to the water (Though he hasn't seemed to have much problems before, I've heard pinfish are next to impossible to kill), and was also considering pumping water from the 5 gallon to the 44gal and vice-versa, but that would cause problems if one pump went out and the other stayed... Eventually, I came across an idea while joking about the whole thing, and finally found a way to keep him: Put him down in the 10gal refugium. He comes from a mangrove-rich area so he'll love it down there, the temperature won't fluctuate with the chiller, and he's mostly a benthic fish, so I know he won't jump over and get stuck near the pump pumping water back into the 44gal (Although the pump is covered by a sponge filter)


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, i would move the pinfish.

I would also consider removing the Longnose Butterfly from your system. A 44 gallon reef is generally not large enough to sustain the dietary needs or growth needs of this fish as it develops into an adult. I am afraid the fish will not develop properly, will suffer from a suppressed immunity, and 7 or 8 months from now will begin show ill effects of being kept in a small aquarium. At this point you can't medicate in a reef, a cryptocarion outbreak is likely, and a total disaster is potentially awaiting your system. It is very possible to predict the future in this hobby, so you may as well use this information to make the correct decision today.

Otherwise, i think you are off to a nice start.


----------

